#ubuntu-se-mote 2011-08-17
<HakanS> Christoffer: Jag hinner inte vara med på mötet ikväll. Kan du hålla i det?
<Christoffer> HakanS hmm, jo visst
<Christoffer> kan du ändra topic
<Christoffer> till dagens datum
<HakanS> Oj. Har visst glömt det.
<Christoffer> lagar mat nu så är lite frånvarande
<HakanS> set #ubuntu-se-mote topic LoCo-möte 17/8 kl. 20.30 | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SwedishTeam/Möte/ | Läs mötesriktlinjerna innan mötet.
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-se-mote to: LoCo-möte 17/8 kl. 20.30 | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SwedishTeam/Möte/ | Läs mötesriktlinjerna innan mötet.
<HakanS> Så. Nu är topic  ändrat
<HakanS> Ska börja laga mat nu.
<HakanS> Bye bye.
<itmannen_online> o/
<Christoffer> Hallå
<itmannen_online> Närvarande
<Christoffer> Vi har en som är online via Lernid...ska undersöka ifall han/hon har möjlighet att starta någon irc-klient och komam it
<Christoffer> *komma hit
<Christoffer> Jag startar mötet alldeles strax
<Christoffer> ...får inget svar
<Christoffer> #startmetting
<Christoffer> #startmeeting
<meetingology> Meeting started Wed Aug 17 18:30:52 2011 UTC.  The chair is Christoffer. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AlanBell/mootbot.
<meetingology> Useful Commands: #topic #action #link #idea #voters #vote #chair #action #agreed #help #info #endmeeting.
<Christoffer> Välkomna till kvällens möte
<Christoffer> Mötesagenda finns på https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SwedishTeam/M%C3%B6te/IRCM%C3%B6te13
<Christoffer> #topic Val av mötesordförande
<meetingology> TOPIC: Val av mötesordförande
<Christoffer> Vilka är här och vem föreslår ni till mötesordförande?
<itmannen_online> o/
<Christoffer> Säg gärna erat launchpad användarnamn
<Christoffer> christoffer-holmstedt - Jag kan vara mötesordförande
<itmannen_online> Toni Appelqvist
<Christoffer> HakanS JonasMod joru Nafallo Nu startar mötet, ska ni vara med?
<joru> thor-peter (helt ny i ubuntu LoCo världen och därmed mitt första möte)
<Christoffer> Välkommen joru
<itmannen_online> #vote Cristoffer
<Christoffer> Roligt med fler här
<joru> tack, vill bli mer aktiv.
<Christoffer> itmannen_online förtillfället är det bara jag som har "ordförandeklubban" så bara jag som kan använda kommandona
<itmannen_online> Samma här. Första gången
<itmannen_online> Sorry
<Christoffer> inget att be om ursäkt för
<Christoffer> jag förklarar bara
<JonasMod> åh, hej. Jag är bara här och lyssnar. Första gången för mig också. :-)
<Christoffer> Välkommen JonasMod
<JonasMod> Tack tack! :-)
<Christoffer> #vote Kan vi välja Christoffer till mötesordförande?
<meetingology> Please vote on: Kan vi välja Christoffer till mötesordförande?
<meetingology> Public votes can be registered by saying +1, +0 or -1 in channel, (private votes don't work yet, but when they do it will be by messaging the channel followed by +1/-1/+0 to me)
<Christoffer> 0
<meetingology> 0 received from Christoffer
<Christoffer> Nu röstar ni med +1 / -1 / 0
<itmannen_online> Ja
<joru> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from joru
<itmannen_online> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from itmannen_online
<JonasMod> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from JonasMod
<Christoffer> #endvote
<meetingology> Voting ended on: Kan vi välja Christoffer till mötesordförande?
<meetingology> Votes for:3 Votes against:0 Abstentions:1
<meetingology> Motion carried
<Christoffer> #topic Val av protokollförare
<meetingology> TOPIC: Val av protokollförare
<Christoffer> Någon som vill ta på sig det?
<Christoffer> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SwedishTeam/M%C3%B6te/IRCM%C3%B6te12/protokoll
<Christoffer> Det är protokollet från förra mötet så vet ni vad som förväntas av en
<itmannen_online> Lite för tidigt för mig
<Christoffer> ok
<Christoffer> tzabar1 välkommen
<tzabar1> hej
<Christoffer> Mötesprotokoll finns på https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SwedishTeam/M%C3%B6te/IRCM%C3%B6te13
<Christoffer> Vi är just nu på punkt 2 val av protkollförare
<Christoffer> *protokollförare
<tzabar1> låter bra
<Christoffer> Då ställer jag upp...inte helt optimalt med mötesordförande och protokollförare som samma person...men får gå för denna gång.
<joru> om det inte är så svårt kan jag offra mig som första uppg
<itmannen_online> +1
<Christoffer> !vote Kan vi välja Christoffer till protokollförare?
<itmannen_online> +1
<Christoffer> blev fel
<Christoffer> joru ok
<Christoffer> joru nej det tycker jag inte.
<Christoffer> om det blir mycket diskussion så är det bara att sammanfatta
<joru> visst
<Christoffer> #vote Kan vi välja joru till protokollförare?
<meetingology> Please vote on: Kan vi välja joru till protokollförare?
<meetingology> Public votes can be registered by saying +1, +0 or -1 in channel, (private votes don't work yet, but when they do it will be by messaging the channel followed by +1/-1/+0 to me)
<Christoffer> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from Christoffer
<itmannen_online> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from itmannen_online
<JonasMod> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from JonasMod
<Christoffer> tzabar1 du röstar nu +1 / -1 / 0 ...om du är för / emot / avstår
<Christoffer> tzabar1 har du varit med förut eller är det första mötet?
<tzabar1> nej
<tzabar1> nu med
<tzabar1> menar 1a ggn
<tzabar1> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from tzabar1
<Christoffer> #endvote
<meetingology> Voting ended on: Kan vi välja joru till protokollförare?
<meetingology> Votes for:4 Votes against:0 Abstentions:0
<meetingology> Motion carried
<Christoffer> #topic Godkännande av protokoll från senaste mötet
<meetingology> TOPIC: Godkännande av protokoll från senaste mötet
<Christoffer> Förra mötesprotkollet finns på https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SwedishTeam/M%C3%B6te/IRCM%C3%B6te12/protokoll
<Christoffer> Eftersom jag skrev det och ingen annan närvarade på förra mötet så föreslår jag att vi bodlägger godkännandet till nästa mötet
<JonasMod> +1
<tzabar1> +1
<Christoffer> #vote Kan vi bordlägga godkännandet av mötesprotokollet från 22a juni till nästa möte?
<meetingology> Please vote on: Kan vi bordlägga godkännandet av mötesprotokollet från 22a juni till nästa möte?
<meetingology> Public votes can be registered by saying +1, +0 or -1 in channel, (private votes don't work yet, but when they do it will be by messaging the channel followed by +1/-1/+0 to me)
<Christoffer> Nu går det att rösta =)
<joru> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from joru
<Christoffer> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from Christoffer
<JonasMod> :) Man får inte vara för tidig.
<tzabar1> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from tzabar1
<JonasMod> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from JonasMod
<itmannen_online> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from itmannen_online
<Christoffer> #endvote
<meetingology> Voting ended on: Kan vi bordlägga godkännandet av mötesprotokollet från 22a juni till nästa möte?
<meetingology> Votes for:5 Votes against:0 Abstentions:0
<meetingology> Motion carried
<Christoffer> #topic Presentation av ledningsgruppen
<meetingology> TOPIC: Presentation av ledningsgruppen
<Christoffer> HakanS är ej närvarande men jag ska förmedla lite information från honom som jag fick tidigare idag
<Christoffer> --- Från HakanS ---
<Christoffer> ag har inte fått besked från Supportgruppen samt Teknikgruppen vilken person som ska representera dem i ledningsgruppen.
<Christoffer> *Jag
<Christoffer> I övrigt är ledningsgruppen: Daniel Nylander, Håkan Sörensson, Christoffer Holmstedt samt Pontus Öhman.
<Christoffer> Se: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SwedishTeam/Organisation
<Christoffer> Har ni några frågor på detta så kanske jag, Christoffer, kan svara på dem
<Christoffer> Om ni inte har några frågor så går jag vidare till nästa punkt
<itmannen_online> <inga speciaella frågor just nu
<joru> inga frågor just nu, bra att det var nedskrivet på förra mötets protokoll iaf (för oss nya)
<Christoffer> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SwedishTeam/M%C3%B6te/IRCM%C3%B6te11?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=Organisation_Ubuntu_Sverige_4.01.pdf
<Christoffer> Det där är en PDF från i våras hur vi bestämde att Ubuntu-se gemenskapen ska fungera framöver
<Christoffer> Kanske inte säger så mycket utan någon som beskriver vad det är men är litegrann iaf...
<Christoffer> Jag går vidare med mötet...det där var off-topic.
<itmannen_online> Christoffer,  Perfekt
<tzabar1> japp
<Christoffer> #topic Avrapportering från projektgrupperna
<meetingology> TOPIC: Avrapportering från projektgrupperna
<Christoffer> De projekt vi har igång finns på https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SwedishTeam/Projekt
<Christoffer> Jag börjar med att rapportera det HakanS gav till mig tidigare
<JonasMod> fin pdf
<Christoffer> --- Från HakanS ---
<Christoffer> När det gäller projekt "Webbplatsens design" så har inget har hänt sedan förra mötet. Pontus Öhman hade lovat fixa ett phpbb-tema under sommaren, men jag får inget svar på mina mejl eller PM till honom.
<Christoffer> rapporterar för projekt "Skärminspelningar"
<Christoffer> nu
<Christoffer> Jag har skapat en projektplan på https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SwedishTeam/Skarminspelningar
<Christoffer> Men eftersom det bara är jag som är med där just nu så har jag inte fått så mycket feedback på det.
<tzabar1> är det ngt verktyg ni skapar eller bara utb?
<Christoffer> Min tanke med projektet är att skapa instruktionsfilmer som berättar om Ubuntu och mjukvara som finns tillgängligt till Ubuntu.
<Christoffer> Jag har gjort en klar i våras på http://www.youtube.com/user/ubuntuguider#p/a/u/1/WakPgEj1WdY
<Christoffer> i den stilen
<tzabar1> hum... okej  kan man fråga vilket verktyg ni använder
<itmannen_online> Vilka kan vara med i detta projekt ?
<Christoffer> recordmydesktop videoinspelning, audacity ljudinspelning och openshot för redigering
<Christoffer> Alla som vill vara med får vara med.
<itmannen_online> Ok
<Christoffer> Min tanke är inte att begränsa något sådant
<tzabar1> ok
<Christoffer> däremot vill jag att dem som säger att de är med tänker långsiktigt och är beredda på att lägga tid på det.
<Christoffer> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SwedishTeam/Skarminspelningar
<itmannen_online> Jag pysslar en hel del med videoproduktion. SÃ¥ detta verkar intressant
<Christoffer> på "Förväntade resultat, effekter och mål"
<Christoffer> har jag lagt upp övergripande mål
<Christoffer> så som "MINST 1 timme material publiceras av varje aktiv medlem per månad"
<Christoffer> då har alla som vill vara med något riktmärke att ta ställning till
<itmannen_online> Det är helt ok
<Christoffer> andra projekt jag har varit med i har brustit för att det är många som är "med" men inte bidrar med något.
<Christoffer> då gillar jag att ha något riktmärke från början
<Christoffer> så är det tydligt för alla intresserade
<JonasMod> låter klokt
<itmannen_online> Men hur gör vi så inte fler gör samma saker?
<Christoffer> itmannen_online andra spelar in filmer också om samma sak?
<itmannen_online> Christoffer,  Precis
<joru> kanske gör någon form av prio utifrån de förslag christoffer satt upp?
<joru> samt tilldelning till de som känner sig haj
<joru> (launchpad... :)
<Christoffer> hmm pratar vi om inspelning av samma ämne inom detta projekt eller tänker du itmannen_online om något utanför projektet spelar in filmer om Ubuntu?
<tzabar1> vilken version pratar vi om? alttså ubuntu menar jag.
<tzabar1> är det bara 11 som gäller ?
<itmannen_online> Christoffer,  I detta ämne. Kan kanske vara onödigt att uppfinna hjulet flera gånger
<Christoffer> tzabar1 nej, jag sitter på 10.10 förtillfället men använder Virtualbox och testar alla senare version 11.04 och 11.10
<tzabar1> ok, samma här så därför
<Christoffer> Tanken från mitt håll är att försöka spela in med den senaste versionen av Ubuntu för då känns den "fräsch" så länge som möjligt
<tzabar1> japp
<itmannen_online> Christoffer,  Men 11.10 är bara en alpha3 ännu
<Christoffer> itmannen_online Från en början kan det bara handla om att vi här via IRC kommer överens och delar upp oss
<itmannen_online> Christoffer,  OK
<Christoffer> men sedan utvecklar vi mer hjälpmedel så det blir enklare att hålla koll på vad vi gör på olika håll
<Christoffer> lite som joru sa...en priolista först och sedan delar vi ut vem som gör vilka delar
<itmannen_online> Christoffer,  Vart söker man medlemskap inom detta projekt ?
<Christoffer> Jag tänkte skapa en launchpad grupp om det
<Christoffer> men har inte gjort det än
<Christoffer> ska göra det så fort som möjligt
<Christoffer> men känns skoj att det är flera intresserade här
<JonasMod> det är en bra supportform
<Christoffer> Någon som har någon mer fråga/kommentar på punkt 5 - avrapportering från projektgrupperna?
<itmannen_online> Detta med mediaproduktion ligger mig varmt om hjärtat. Men jag är ingen sk expert
<itmannen_online> Nog med frågor
<Christoffer> #topic Planering av månadens jobb
<meetingology> TOPIC: Planering av månadens jobb
 * HakanS tittar in.
<Christoffer> Från förra mötet fick jag i uppgift att testa "Lernid" på ett möte
<Christoffer> Välkommen HakanS
<Christoffer> Vi var några som testade för två veckor sedan
<Christoffer> och kom fram till att Lernid är väldigt bra för genomgångar/presentationer
<Christoffer> men har för många funktioner för att bara vara IRC-klient
<Christoffer> så tillsvidare använder vi _inte_ lernid
<Christoffer> ...
<Christoffer> det var tanken från test-mötet
<tzabar1> gick det bra att dela dokument o sådant
<Christoffer> Nej, det enda som går är att presentera en presentation (en PDF med 1 eller flera bilder)
<Christoffer> sedan är det den som håller presentationen som bläddrar
<itmannen_online> Det var lite problem med att få det att funka i Gnome3
<Christoffer> med kommandon i kursrummet
<tzabar1> hum...
<Christoffer> man kan inte skicka upp något nytt efter att presentationen har startat
<Christoffer> Jag tror mer tanken med programmet är ett enklare "skal" till IRC än de flesta IRC-klienter är
<itmannen_online> Eller rättare sagt. Det gick inte alls. Så jag fick starta upp en SUN VM med unity
<tzabar1> okej
<HakanS> !
<Christoffer> HakanS vi har fritt tal idag =) ...går snabbare
<Christoffer> till er som är nya så brukar vi ha vanlig mötesordning med att man måste begära ordet och få prata till punkt innan någon anna fortsätter
<itmannen_online> Hur begär man ordet ?
<Christoffer> men jag har valt att inte använda det idag och se ifall det fungerar bättre
<tzabar1> ber om ursäkt.
<HakanS> Tanken med Lernid är väl närmast att liknas vid en föreläsning där åhörarna har möjlighet att ställa frågor online.
<Christoffer> precis
<Christoffer> itmannen_online tzabar1 ingen fara...jag anser att det har fungerar felfritt idag utan "mötesordning"
<Christoffer> *fungerat
<Christoffer> en striktare mötesordning och tilldelning av ordet behövs endast om det blir massor med tjafs och alla pratar förbi varandra
<Christoffer> idag har det inte varit några problem alls
<Christoffer> enligt mig åtminstonde
<Christoffer> Hur som helst ...tillbaka till Lernid som ämne
<itmannen_online> Har ingen avvikande åsikt
<Christoffer> Jag har funderat på att ställa om min Lernid konfiguration till att komma in i denna kanal
<Christoffer> så till nästa möte tzabar1 kan du starta Lernid och ta dig hit in
<tzabar1> skulle vara kul att testa
<Christoffer> men då är det endast "klassrummet" / chatten som fungerar
<Christoffer> med andra ord...vi använder inte de andra funktionerna i Lernid
<tzabar1> vet inte vriktigt vad det innebär
<Christoffer> Lernid har stöd för 2 IRC-kanaler
<itmannen_online> Jag tycker att Lernid har ett trevligt gränssnitt
<Christoffer> en där föreläsaren skriver all sin text
<Christoffer> och en kanal där all chat är
<Christoffer> Jag tänkte förklara detta med två presentationsfilmer inte nu till helgen utan helgen därpå
<tzabar1> några extra funktioner?
<Christoffer> tzabar1 Lernid har delning av presentationsfil (PDF, slides) och en inbyggd webbläsare samt inbyggd terminal
<tzabar1> okej
<Christoffer> så det är mycket runt omkring som är onödigt vid våra gemenskapsmöten
<Christoffer> HakanS är du kvar? Har du något om planering av jobb inför nästa möte?
<tzabar1> japp men jag har en del folk som sitter på andra orter....
<itmannen_online> !
<Christoffer> itmannen_online precis så begär man ordet, förlåt glömde svara på din fråga tidigare
<Christoffer> Som jag sa tidigare så är det bara att prata på
<itmannen_online> Vad är datum för nästa Lernidmöte ?
<Christoffer> Inget bokat än
<tzabar1> alltså ett bra presentationsverktyg  för olika ändamål jag är ute efter...
<Christoffer> Jag tänkte skapa två filmer, en hur man använder Lernid och en "bakom-kulisserna" film näst-nästa helg
<Christoffer> efter det tänkte jag skicka på förslag ett nytt datum
<tzabar1> låter bra
<itmannen_online> Perfekt
<JonasMod> +1
<Christoffer> Så för att sammanfatta lite
<Christoffer> #action Christoffer skapar en film om hur man använder Lernid och en film om hur Lernid fungerar "bakom kulisserna" till nästa möte
<meetingology> ACTION: Christoffer skapar en film om hur man använder Lernid och en film om hur Lernid fungerar "bakom kulisserna" till nästa möte
<tzabar1> +1
<Christoffer> #action Christoffer föreslår även ett nytt datum för att prova på Lernid när alla har haft tid att se tidigare nämnda filmer. Förslag på nytt datum meddelas senast 2a september.
<meetingology> ACTION: Christoffer föreslår även ett nytt datum för att prova på Lernid när alla har haft tid att se tidigare nämnda filmer. Förslag på nytt datum meddelas senast 2a september.
<Christoffer> #action Christoffer skapar launchpad grupp för projektet "Skarminspelningar" så att vi får en tydlig medlemslista och ett ställa att kommunicera på
<meetingology> ACTION: Christoffer skapar launchpad grupp för projektet "Skarminspelningar" så att vi får en tydlig medlemslista och ett ställa att kommunicera på
<Christoffer> *ställe
<Christoffer> Något mer jag har glömt?
<joru> !
<Christoffer> joru varsågod
<joru> om jag förstår rätt kommer datumförslag kommer på mailinglistan?
<Christoffer> Jo, precis. Samt i forumet och eventuellt i "topic" i denna IRC-kanal
<joru> gr8
<JonasMod> och på hemsidan?
<Christoffer> Det skulle nog gå att ordna
<Christoffer> bra att du nämnde det
<JonasMod> det var nämligen där jag hittade att det här mötet fanns :-)
<Christoffer> Någon mer kommentar på punkt 6?
<itmannen_online> När du kört igång din Lunchpad så kommer jag att ansöka
<Christoffer> itmannen_online perfekt
<Christoffer> 7 minuter kvar av dagens möte...sista punkten nu
<Christoffer> #topic Val av tidpunkt för nästa möte
<meetingology> TOPIC: Val av tidpunkt för nästa möte
<Christoffer> Förslaget som ligger är 14e september 20:30 - 21:30
<Christoffer> Har vi något annat förslag?
<itmannen_online> Nog med förslag
<joru> dito
<JonasMod_> konstigt, jag slängdes ut från hemnätverket.
<JonasMod_> missade jag något?
<Christoffer> vad är den senaste raden du såg?
<Christoffer> där någon annan skrev
<JonasMod_> du sa "bra att du påpekade det", eller nåt sånt
<Christoffer> vi har gått över till nästa punkt
<Christoffer> val av nästa möte
<Christoffer> val av tidpunkt för nästa möte
<itmannen_online> Off Topic. Om man väljer att spara historiken så ladda det som varit in
<Christoffer> Förslaget som ligger är 14e september 20:30 - 21:30
<Christoffer> Vi tänkte precis rösta
<Christoffer> Har du något annat förslag på tidpunkt/dag?
<Christoffer> JonasMod_
<JonasMod_> nej, det låter bra.
<Christoffer> #vote Val av tidpunkt för nästa möte, kan vi välja onsdagen den 14e september 20:30 - 21:30?
<meetingology> Please vote on: Val av tidpunkt för nästa möte, kan vi välja onsdagen den 14e september 20:30 - 21:30?
<meetingology> Public votes can be registered by saying +1, +0 or -1 in channel, (private votes don't work yet, but when they do it will be by messaging the channel followed by +1/-1/+0 to me)
<Christoffer> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from Christoffer
<JonasMod_> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from JonasMod_
<joru> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from joru
<itmannen_online> Nog med förslag
<itmannen_online> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from itmannen_online
<Christoffer> tzabar1 vill du rösta?
<tzabar1> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from tzabar1
<Christoffer> #endvote
<meetingology> Voting ended on: Val av tidpunkt för nästa möte, kan vi välja onsdagen den 14e september 20:30 - 21:30?
<meetingology> Votes for:5 Votes against:0 Abstentions:0
<meetingology> Motion carried
<Christoffer> #endmeeting
<meetingology> Meeting ended Wed Aug 17 19:27:53 2011 UTC.  Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AlanBell/mootbot . (v 0.1.4)
<meetingology> Minutes:        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-se-mote/2011/ubuntu-se-mote.2011-08-17-18.30.moin.txt
<Christoffer> Då är mötet avslutat och tackar för att alla närvarade ...riktigt roligt med fler som vill bidra.
<joru> kul att vara med
<itmannen_online> tack själv. På återhörande
<tzabar1> ha det gott
<Christoffer> joru vill du ha vägledning med wikin och protokoll skrivandet?
<joru> Christoffer: jag börjar kika på föreg mötesprotokoll samt riktlinjerna (protokollförarens roll)
<Christoffer> låter bra
<itmannen_online> Bra med textfilen man kan se
<joru> Christoffer: skickar jag protokollförslag till dig först?
<Christoffer> Nej, det är bara att redigera wikin
<joru> Christoffer: ok, låter bra.
<Christoffer> och lägga till den på lämplig plats
<joru> Christoffer: bör jag kunna ordna
<Christoffer> jag lägger till länk till mötesloggen direkt
<itmannen_online> Men varför stödjer inte denna textlänk Svenska tecken ?
<joru> jepp tack.
<Christoffer> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SwedishTeam/M%C3%B6te/IRCM%C3%B6te13/protokoll
<Christoffer> joru på den länken kan du lägga protokollet om du inte redan har hittat en plats för det
<joru> Christoffer: utmärkt, tack
<Christoffer> joru håller du på att redigera https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SwedishTeam/M%C3%B6te/ ?
<joru> Christoffer: nej
<Christoffer> hmm ok
<joru> Christoffer: isf låst pga att jag läser ?
<joru> men jag redigerar inget nu
<joru> jag stänger ner mina flikar et.
<joru> etc.
<Christoffer> hmm ok ..om du har tryckt på "redigera" så är den låst
<Christoffer> nu är den "fri"
<joru> Christoffer: jag har inte tryckt redigera avsiktligt, jag gör en extra koll
<Christoffer> ingen fara
<joru> bra bra
<joru> på återseende.
<Christoffer> ses
<Christoffer> gonatt
<itmannen_online> Det ör nu en sann nörd vakanr :)
<itmannen_online> See you folks
